# Wireless keyboard doesn't work



## philo_neo (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,
I have FreeBSD 10.R, since  3 weeks the keyboard doesn't work, the keys are disabled. It is a USB adaptor wireless with keyboard and mouse.
I reboot the OS with change USB position, after 3 or 4 reboot FreeBSD plug the keyboard.
In this PC I have many operating system, it is only FreeBSD are difficulty plug USB wireless !

What happening ?

Regards 
Philippe


----------

